# 262111 Database Administrator applications ?



## sagar_psl (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum.I am having 4+ years experience in Oracle DBA and planning to submit application under 190( ANZSCO 262111).

Can anyone tell me about there success under this SOL code?(ORACLE DBA- ANZSCO 262111)
How is the job market in Australia for Oracle DBA's?

Thanks,
Sagar


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Sagar,

Welcome to the forum. I am also a DBA, planning to move to aus this year.
I have applied for 190, and waiting for ACS response.
We have good prospects there in Aus, coz IT market there is good as compare to canada and other countries.
Wish you luck for future.

~Cheema


----------



## sagar_psl (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Cheema,

Please be in touch update me about your ACS status.
very soon i am also logging for ACS..


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am oracle DBA & just received PR day before yesterday. I was wondering if you found any good opportunities in Australia yet. I am planning to move to Aus only after getting the job offer however I do not really see much openings there so I am worried


----------



## djzek (May 24, 2013)

Hi All fellow DBA's,
I am planning to apply for ACS assessment soon. Would like to know if anyone have done it recently, planning to do it myself. Please suggest a checklist if you have prepared so that I can be ready with all the documents. I have heard we need to submit a detailed affidavit that explains about the job responsibilities from the current/previous organisations. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

djzek said:


> Hi All fellow DBA's,
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment soon. Would like to know if anyone have done it recently, planning to do it myself. Please suggest a checklist if you have prepared so that I can be ready with all the documents. I have heard we need to submit a detailed affidavit that explains about the job responsibilities from the current/previous organisations.
> Thank you all.


Hi

You need your degree certificate and mark sheets.
Your job responsibilties, along with total worl experience (from date- to date), poisition held, location.
It must be duly signed by HR on company letter head (which must contain contact number and address of your company).
Your passport first and last pages.
Get all these things notarized and scan them and upload them on ACS website.
Pay the fee and get assessed.
Best of Luck.

--Cheema


----------



## sabrez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Cheema,

I had received invitation from Skill Select to apply for a 190 visa under 262111- Database Administrator. Applied for the visa in Apr 2013. Last week I submitted my health and character check requirements on their request. Any idea how long would it be before I actually get the visa?

So what is the status of your application? 

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## Visaseeker (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi cheema,

I am a sybase dba looking to apply for 262111 category. I am based in gurgaon and would like to touch base you in this regard as I have almost no information on how to go about this. Can you provide your contact details or email where I can reach you directly?

Regards


----------



## bijeshba (Jan 25, 2013)

Visaseeker said:


> Hi cheema,
> 
> I am a sybase dba looking to apply for 262111 category. I am based in gurgaon and would like to touch base you in this regard as I have almost no information on how to go about this. Can you provide your contact details or email where I can reach you directly?
> 
> Regards


Hello dears,
i am also a DBA currently done with the ACS. Which states do you think it would be applicable for applying ?
I see Victoria in the list. Please let me know your suggestions.

Regards,


----------



## pgottipati (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am also a DBA planning to apply for PR. I would like to know the process to apply for state sponsorship. I am not clear about applying ACS first or applying for SS first. Please help me out.

Thanks,
Prasanthi.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

pgottipati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a DBA planning to apply for PR. I would like to know the process to apply for state sponsorship. I am not clear about applying ACS first or applying for SS first. Please help me out.
> 
> ...



You need to apply for ACS first. For State Sponsorship ACS and IELTS are required.

I am also DBA.  interested in immigration.


----------



## nageshep (Sep 10, 2013)

Dear All

I am a DBA planning to apply for AUS PR and not sure if I have to get my IELTS score for applying ACS.


Thanks,
Nagesh


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

nageshep said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am a DBA planning to apply for AUS PR and not sure if I have to get my IELTS score for applying ACS.
> 
> ...


You don't need IELTS to apply for ACS. Apply for ACS first and while waiting for the result, you can write the IELTS.

All the best


----------



## nageshep (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## nick04 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cheema said:


> Hi Sagar,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I am also a DBA, planning to move to aus this year.
> I have applied for 190, and waiting for ACS response.
> ...


Hi Cheema,

I am having a 5 years of work expirence as ORacle DBA with a single company (TCS India). I have just completed 5 years. If I file for ACS for 190 for vic state , how many years of experience will they ACTUALLY count as I have heard they do not count the entire experience.

Thanks
nick


----------



## prince777 (Sep 14, 2013)

Tarusha123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am oracle DBA & just received PR day before yesterday. I was wondering if you found any good opportunities in Australia yet. I am planning to move to Aus only after getting the job offer however I do not really see much openings there so I am worried


Hi Tarusha,

I am also a database administrator and want to move to Australia. Could you please let me know the job opportunities and your experience in finding them.

Thanks,


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Ground reality is different from what we hear and read. It is tough for a migrant DBA to get a break. Do more research before applying, Or wait for a year or two. don't fall for resume gathering spree by recruiters.


----------



## moin (Sep 22, 2013)

sabrez said:


> Hi Cheema,
> 
> I had received invitation from Skill Select to apply for a 190 visa under 262111- Database Administrator. Applied for the visa in Apr 2013. Last week I submitted my health and character check requirements on their request. Any idea how long would it be before I actually get the visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Sabrez,

Can you please share when you had applied for EOI and how long it took to receive invitation and for which state, me too looking for 262111 ss with ielts L:7.5,R:6.5,W:6.5,S:6.5 and overall 7 and +ve skill assess...pls suggest which ss will be applicable for me if you know.

Thanks


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

moin said:


> Hi Sabrez,
> 
> Can you please share when you had applied for EOI and how long it took to receive invitation and for which state, me too looking for 262111 ss with ielts L:7.5,R:6.5,W:6.5,S:6.5 and overall 7 and +ve skill assess...pls suggest which ss will be applicable for me if you know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Moin,

You can apply for either Victoria,ACT or SA. but you need band 7 for every module in IELTS. 

All the best


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

Any DBA who recently applied for Vic. SS?
If Yes, did you receive any response yet?

Thanks


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ravi09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any DBA who recently applied for Vic. SS?
> If Yes, did you receive any response yet?
> ...


Ravi when did u apply for VIC SS? Because SS approval they usually take 12 weeks time


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

RR said:


> Ravi when did u apply for VIC SS? Because SS approval they usually take 12 weeks time


I applied on the 1st of October. You are right they say 12 weeks. Are you also a DBA? Have you already applied for any state nomination?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> I applied on the 1st of October. You are right they say 12 weeks. Are you also a DBA? Have you already applied for any state nomination?


Did you get the acknowledgement yet? I am a DBA waiting for my ACS results(which should be out in 3 weeks). And planning on submitting for VIC SS as soon as my ACS results are out.
It seems applicants under the 6 golden occupations are getting a response within 3 weeks, not sure about other occupations though.
Do keep us updated on your application status.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Did you get the acknowledgement yet? I am a DBA waiting for my ACS results(which should be out in 3 weeks). And planning on submitting for VIC SS as soon as my ACS results are out.
> It seems applicants under the 6 golden occupations are getting a response within 3 weeks, not sure about other occupations though.
> Do keep us updated on your application status.


I received the acknowledgement yesterday.
What are those 6 golden occupations?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the update. THe 6 golden occupations are below

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> I applied on the 1st of October. You are right they say 12 weeks. Are you also a DBA? Have you already applied for any state nomination?


I have a few questions regarding the requirements for applying for Victoria SS

1) Do we need to prepare a commitment letter mentioning our obligation to live in the state for 2 years

2) I read somewhere that we need to attach job availability/vacancies along with our application? Is this true?


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

How is 262111 faring? Are people getting positive replies.


----------



## Register007 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,

Am in the same boat

L = 7.5
R = 6.5
W = 7
S = 6

But overall is 7

Is there any possiblity to apply for any SS? I cleared ACS already.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

bobinv said:


> I have a few questions regarding the requirements for applying for Victoria SS
> 
> 1) Do we need to prepare a commitment letter mentioning our obligation to live in the state for 2 years
> 
> 2) I read somewhere that we need to attach job availability/vacancies along with our application? Is this true?


Yes for both.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ravi09 said:


> I applied on the 1st of October. You are right they say 12 weeks. Are you also a DBA? Have you already applied for any state nomination?


1st October? Long way to go! Wait for 12 weeks... besides, what is your ielts score?


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am Oracle DBA with 7 years exp in India from MNC's
I have ACS with 6 years work experience assessed, Btech in IT and my IELTS score is 
L 9 R 7.5 W 6.5 S 6.5 O- 7.5
I have appeared IELTS twice, but couldn't score 7 each.
Is there any chance for me, in any state with SS.

Please advice.

~Cheema


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

RR said:


> 1st October? Long way to go! Wait for 12 weeks... besides, what is your ielts score?


Yup its a long way there...
So are you flying to Aus on the 23rd of Dec?
My IELTS score is in my signature.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

Anyone heard back from Vic. about their SS for 262111 ?


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

I am Database Administrator (262111), with over 6 years of experience.
I have appeared in IELTS exam and got (L-7, W-6.5, S-6.5, R-6).

My occupation comes in CSOL, and I have checked all states, only Victoria and NT requires Database Administrator. I can not apply for Victoria, it needs 7 band in each section. Whereas NT takes more than 30 weeks.
Are there any other options available for me with above mentioned IELTS result ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ravi09 said:


> Yup its a long way there...
> So are you flying to Aus on the 23rd of Dec?
> My IELTS score is in my signature.


Yes...


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

Any DBA got any reply from Vic for SS?

Thanks


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any DBA got any reply from Vic for SS?
> 
> Thanks


Not many DBA's here i guess. I read in one thread that a DBA with 9 years experience got rejected. Keep your hopes high and pray hard. It all depends on prayers and luck now. In case, i read about any status updates for DBA's, I will let you know.


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheema said:


> Hi Sagar,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. I am also a DBA, planning to move to aus this year.
> I have applied for 190, and waiting for ACS response.
> ...


Your statement really cheers  thanks.. I too am a DBA and awaiting my ACS results. Though I'm positive about my ACS results, IELTS is wat a challenge at the moment to me.


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

Cheema said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Oracle DBA with 7 years exp in India from MNC's
> I have ACS with 6 years work experience assessed, Btech in IT and my IELTS score is
> ...


Check out South Australia.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

simi1212 said:


> Your statement really cheers  thanks.. I too am a DBA and awaiting my ACS results. Though I'm positive about my ACS results, IELTS is wat a challenge at the moment to me.


You should give your IELTS during skills assessment. ielts-simon.com is the only website I went through and you can see my score in my signature. I guess you should get a good score if you prepare for around 3 weeks.

All the best


----------



## nageshep (Sep 10, 2013)

*need link*



oracle.dba said:


> I am Database Administrator (262111), with over 6 years of experience.
> I have appeared in IELTS exam and got (L-7, W-6.5, S-6.5, R-6).
> 
> My occupation comes in CSOL, and I have checked all states, only Victoria and NT requires Database Administrator. I can not apply for Victoria, it needs 7 band in each section. Whereas NT takes more than 30 weeks.
> ...


Hi,

Can you please share the link to check requirement of DBAs in all the states.

Thank you,
nagesh


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

There are only 3 states accepting DBA aspirants: Victoria, NT and ACT..

Furthermore, NT doesn't take 30 weeks nowadays.. It seems they take less than a month to process an application.


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for my vic ss too on oct 14th ..... extremely anxious, also any idea about the job prospects for a dba in aus.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

dba_boy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for my vic ss too on oct 14th ..... extremely anxious, also any idea about the job prospects for a dba in aus.


dba boy.... all the best... how many of exp. you have and on which technology u work?


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

nageshep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share the link to check requirement of DBAs in all the states.
> 
> ...


You can check states website for Occupations in Demand. 
i.e check NT website 
*Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship*
Victoria State 
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Regards.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are only 3 states accepting DBA aspirants: Victoria, NT and ACT..
> 
> Furthermore, NT doesn't take 30 weeks nowadays.. It seems they take less than a month to process an application.


Dear Bobinv, 
Where did you find such info that NT is taking around one month to process an application ?

Regards.


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

RR said:


> dba boy.... all the best... how many of exp. you have and on which technology u work?


Hi RR,

I have 5 yrs of exp as an oracle & SQL server dba.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> Dear Bobinv,
> Where did you find such info that NT is taking around one month to process an application ?
> 
> Regards.


Hi,

Check the below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponsorship-current-timeline.html#post2080090

Regards,

BOb


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check the below thread
> 
> ...


Thanks bovinv, Can I apply for 489 visa. ??


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

sadly my vic ss got rejected yesterday


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

dba_boy said:


> sadly my vic ss got rejected yesterday



I feel sorry for you.. What's your next plan? Did they give a reason for the rejection?


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

just a generic rejection template. Well now its either ACT or NT or wait for 6 months. good part is they got back in 2 weeks at least I dnt have to wait for 3-4 months to get the news


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

You should try NT first as the processing times are pretty fast nowadays. I read somewhere that its less than a month while ACT takes over a month.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> I applied on the 1st of October. You are right they say 12 weeks. Are you also a DBA? Have you already applied for any state nomination?




Hi Ravi,

Have you got any response from Victoria? Sadly a person who applied after you was rejected.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

dba_boy said:


> sadly my vic ss got rejected yesterday


I feel extremely sorry to hear this... can u pls paste the email u received about rejection... they should have mentioned reason for it.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Have you got any response from Victoria? Sadly a person who applied after you was rejected.


Yup I got a positive response from them on the 18th of Oct. and simultaneously received an invite for applying for the visa as well.
Now just waiting for my daughter's passport to arrive before I apply to DIBP. In the meanwhile also collecting PCCs for myself and my family from India and abroad.
By the way any idea about the Oracle DBA job market in Melbourne?


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

Can any body please send my list of documents which I need for assessment as DBA.

Does my experience letters from previous employer would work or do I need special format letter from my previous employers. ?

Regards.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

I will really appreciate if anyone send documents to me at [email protected] 
Regards.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> Can any body please send my list of documents which I need for assessment as DBA.
> 
> Does my experience letters from previous employer would work or do I need special format letter from my previous employers. ?
> 
> Regards.




Check the below page

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


Basically, you only need a detailed CV(3-4 pages), your skills assessment result,IELTS score sheet and a filled Victorian nomination form.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ravi09 said:


> Yup I got a positive response from them on the 18th of Oct. and simultaneously received an invite for applying for the visa as well.
> Now just waiting for my daughter's passport to arrive before I apply to DIBP. In the meanwhile also collecting PCCs for myself and my family from India and abroad.
> By the way any idea about the Oracle DBA job market in Melbourne?


How many yrs of exp u have Ravi? From the research I have done for this trade Sydney tops the list... not many openings are there in Melbourne... I'm really worried


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

dba_boy said:


> sadly my vic ss got rejected yesterday


Dear DBA_BOY,

Are you Oracle DBA Certified ? have you got any Oracle trainings ?

Regards.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

ravi09 said:


> Yup I got a positive response from them on the 18th of Oct. and simultaneously received an invite for applying for the visa as well.
> Now just waiting for my daughter's passport to arrive before I apply to DIBP. In the meanwhile also collecting PCCs for myself and my family from India and abroad.
> By the way any idea about the Oracle DBA job market in Melbourne?


Dear Ravi,

Kindly tell us, your total experience, are you Oracle DBA Certified ? any Oracle DBA trainings?

Regards.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Check the below page
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> ...


Dear Bobinv,

I need format of documents for ACS assessment. I am planing to apply for assessment as DBA.
I will appreciate if any of you can send me sample documents for DBA assessment at [email protected] 

Regards.


----------



## ravi09 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am an Oracle DBA with 7.5 years of experience and am an OCP.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> Dear Bobinv,
> 
> I need format of documents for ACS assessment. I am planing to apply for assessment as DBA.
> I will appreciate if any of you can send me sample documents for DBA assessment at [email protected]
> ...



Hi,

It is not mandatory to provide your CV for ACS assessment. You need your educational certificate, transcripts, Work experience(which should mention your roles and responsibities).

How many years of experience do you have?


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not mandatory to provide your CV for ACS assessment. You need your educational certificate, transcripts, Work experience(which should mention your roles and responsibities).
> 
> How many years of experience do you have?


Dear Bobinv, 

I have experience letter from my previous employer that I have worked as Oracle Database Administrator and some responsibilities. 
I have around 6.3 years of work experience as Oracle DBA.

I need sample experience letter, so that I can ask from my employer / previous employer to write me a in such a way.

Regards.


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> Dear Bobinv,
> 
> I have experience letter from my previous employer that I have worked as Oracle Database Administrator and some responsibilities.
> I have around 6.3 years of work experience as Oracle DBA.
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't have a sample reference letter but you should refer to the below links for some pointers

Roles and Responsibilities - Oracle FAQ

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/262111.php

Since you have been in the DBA field for over 6 years, you should be aware of the activities you have performed. Below is the job description from DIBP website

_*Job description
Plans, develops, configures, maintains and supports an organisation's database management system in accordance with user requirements ensuring optimal database integrity, security, backup, reliability and performance.*_

Just make sure that your responsibilities relate to the ones above.

On a side note, you need to improve your IELTS score to be eligible for State sponsorship. Please prepare yourself and give another attempt for IELTS during your skills assessment 


All the best


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi I am an SQL DBA applied for ACS on 29th Oct and waiting for the results. I have taken IELTS and the results are above 7 in all bands (overall 7.5). I have 5 yrs experience as a DBA. 

1) I have MCTS certification but did not provide it during the ACS application. Will it affect my exp assessment? 
2) How good are the chances to get SS in VIC?

And for Vic SS financial requirement, is there any limits on liquid assets and immovable assets (property, etc)?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

manu0417 said:


> Hi I am an SQL DBA applied for ACS on 29th Oct and waiting for the results. I have taken IELTS and the results are above 7 in all bands (overall 7.5). I have 5 yrs experience as a DBA.
> 
> 1) I have MCTS certification but did not provide it during the ACS application. Will it affect my exp assessment?
> 2) How good are the chances to get SS in VIC?
> ...



1) What is your educational qualification? If you have a degree closely related to ICT, expect a 2 year deduction from your work experience else 4 years deductions. And if its totally NON-ICT, there will be a 6 year deduction.
2) Victoria doesn't consider ACS assessment as far as I know. Your chances of getting state sponsorship from Victoria majorly depends on your CV. Hence make sure you have a detailed CV( You should ask your colleagues to review it).

On a side note, it will take around 100 days for the ACS result. You have enough and more time to prepare a detailed CV.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Bobinv 

I have a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Computers Science stream. I had DBMS sub and lab in one sem and DW in one sem as compulsory subjects. I hope it will be 2yrs deduction.
If Vic SS doesn't consider ACS, can I apply for SS before I get ACS?

Do you know any format specific to the CV Vic ass for?


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to inform that I got approval from Victoria SS today.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats bobinv

I have applied for my ACS under DBA category and awaiting my results. Also I have appeared for my IELTS and again awaiting results. I know I need to score 7 in all bands. 

Can you help me with following:

1. Do I need to wait for my ACS and IELTS to file SS or as you said just the CV.
2. Do I need to get SS approval first before filing EOI or these are done together.
3. I see you got SS from Victoria. I also zeroed out Victoria. Is this the best state for DBA's based on any specific research that you might have done?

Thanks -Vikas


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Congrats bobinv
> 
> I have applied for my ACS under DBA category and awaiting my results. Also I have appeared for my IELTS and again awaiting results. I know I need to score 7 in all bands.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you need both of them for SS. Plus CV.
2. Yes, to be eligible for EOI, you need SS approval. Once you have SS approval you will be in the queue of invites.
3. Will let DBA experts to answer your query.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Ratnesh.

You mean to say fist I have to file SS and wait for its approval and then file EOI or these can be done simultaneously.

Any specific format of CV? What is the process for filing SS?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.
> 
> You mean to say fist I have to file SS and wait for its approval and then file EOI or these can be done simultaneously.
> 
> Any specific format of CV? What is the process for filing SS?


No, file both SS and EOI at same time.

Yes, you need to provide CV in Victoria Format in SS application. PM me your email id, i will forward it.


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

its [email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

vikasaqua15 said:


> its [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Got it Thanks


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

Dear Ratnesh & Vikas, 

Kindly send me format of CV at my ID [email protected] 

I will appreciate it, thanks.

Regards.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> Dear Ratnesh & Vikas,
> 
> Kindly send me format of CV at my ID [email protected]
> 
> ...


Sent the resume


----------



## vikasaqua15 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can Anyone tell me how EOI and SS work together? How these both get synched if filed simultaneously.


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
I've also applied through ACS for DBA on 5th Oct, result awaited. I've experience of 10+ years.
Issue is IELTS Score(L9:R6.5:W6.6:S7) overall 7.5

If I get a total score of 60 points, do i still need to ve 7 in each band of ielts.


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
My email address is 
Need some clarification, issue is ielts score is less (6.5)
Is there any chance of ss approval


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

aryas09 said:


> hi,
> My email address is
> Need some clarification, issue is ielts score is less (6.5)
> Is there any chance of ss approval


Hi Arya,

I'm also a DBA and i had applied for ACS on 30Aug and got the positive review yesterday. But they have deducted 4 yrs from my total experience.
I'm now doe to give IELTS "again" as i did not get required score in my last attempt.
All the best for your ACS results.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

pgottipati said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a DBA planning to apply for PR. I would like to know the process to apply for state sponsorship. I am not clear about applying ACS first or applying for SS first. Please help me out.
> 
> ...


You have to first apply for ACS assessment


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
Thanks for replying, my concern is anyone got the ss victoria approval without ielts score of 7 in each band. I don't want to give ielts again.
Should I try for ACT or NT.
Regards,
Sumit


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi simi,
so you get a reply in 13 weeks, these guys are taking alot of time.Have they specified anything why they deducted 4 yrs experience


----------



## simi1212 (Aug 22, 2013)

aryas09 said:


> hi simi,
> so you get a reply in 13 weeks, these guys are taking alot of time.Have they specified anything why they deducted 4 yrs experience


No they have not specified any particular reason for it.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sent the resume


Guys,

Can you also send me the format? manu0417 at gmail dot com

Appreciate your help on this forums


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

I am SQL DBA with 7 years of experience. I have a positive ACS Assessment.

Applied for Victoria SS, however it was rejected in 2 weeks. I have to wait for 6 months to re-apply.

Total points claimed : 70

Despite having wasted so much energy, time and money in gaining 7 in IELTS in each module faced rejection. It is very sad. No guarantee if after 6 months in April 2014, DBA will still be on their occupation list and whats the guarantee of not being rejected again.

IELTS Score:- L-9, R- 9, S - 7, W - 7


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anil_DBA said:


> I am SQL DBA with 7 years of experience. I have a positive ACS Assessment.
> 
> Applied for Victoria SS, however it was rejected in 2 weeks. I have to wait for 6 months to re-apply.
> 
> ...


Did they specify any reason for rejection? And when did you apply for SS?


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
Its really sad, have u used any immigration agent or applied on your own.
They have some standard format for cv and everything. Have u taken care of those things.
Regards,
Sumit Arya


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Anil_DBA said:


> I am SQL DBA with 7 years of experience. I have a positive ACS Assessment.
> 
> Applied for Victoria SS, however it was rejected in 2 weeks. I have to wait for 6 months to re-apply.
> 
> ...




Hi Anil_DBA,

Sorry to hear that Victoria rejected your application. Why dont you try Canberra? They are accepting applications for DBA. You should give it a try.

All the best


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the replies. I have a agent who has been handling this for me. They are good at this. Some of my colleagues have got SS although they are only claiming 65 points while I am claiming 70

Applied on Oct 05 and rejected on Oct 21. Reasons for rejection:-

§ ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ demand for particular skills and expertise, and ability to find work in Victoria, 

§ the suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ ability and commitment to establishing themselves, and any dependents, in Victoria 

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for the occupation. 

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.


The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your client’s application demonstrated their ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

Your client is entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and your client meets any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi Anil_DBA,
> 
> Sorry to hear that Victoria rejected your application. Why dont you try Canberra? They are accepting applications for DBA. You should give it a try.
> 
> All the best



Hi Bobinv,

Yes, Canberra is accepting application for "DBA" however, for most of the jobs it requires police clearance in Canberra. I got to know that police clearance is not very easy to get as it is granted mostly to the citizen. Also, DBA is listed in the "Limited" availability in the occupation list.

Please let me know if you have any more information.

Thanks.


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

aryas09 said:


> hi,
> Its really sad, have u used any immigration agent or applied on your own.
> They have some standard format for cv and everything. Have u taken care of those things.
> Regards,
> Sumit Arya



Hi Sumit,

From where can I get the CV format details?

Thanks,
Anil_DBA


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Anil_DBA said:


> Hi Bobinv,
> 
> Yes, Canberra is accepting application for "DBA" however, for most of the jobs it requires police clearance in Canberra. I got to know that police clearance is not very easy to get as it is granted mostly to the citizen. Also, DBA is listed in the "Limited" availability in the occupation list.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had done a research a few months back and I was able to find a couple of jobs which did'no require security clearance. You should search in seek.com,linkedin,recruit.net ...

If ACT doesnt work out, then NT is the only option left for you but I was unable to find a single job during my research period and they also require you to give evidence for $40000 in Assets?


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had done a research a few months back and I was able to find a couple of jobs which did'no require security clearance. You should search in
> 
> If ACT doesnt work out, then NT is the only option left for you but I was unable to find a single job during my research period and they also require you to give evidence for $40000 in Assets?



Thanks Bobinv,

Thanks for the reply. Are there any chances for Canberra SS acceptance even if the occupation is under the "limited" availability.

Also, if possible, would you mind going through my resume and let me know if it wasn't presented well and it might be the reason for rejection?


----------



## shahebali (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Team,
I am also planning to apply for Australia PR as a SQL Server DBA. I have total 11 Years of Experience with 8 years in IT. But my B.Tech is in Electronics and Communication Engg. How the points is calculated? I am planning to apply through Consultancy to avoid rejection. Please share your thoughts.

Regards,
Shahab


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi anil,
Cv format in brief http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf
One major issue in you case might be, as you have shown Sql Server Dba. Have u shown skills in unix platform, as in major financial companies there is a homogeneous environment, with requirement of ORACLE and IBM db2 on unix(AIX or solaris). This dba profile,positon is tied with sys administration. Well this is just my opinion, just from the industry perspective.


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

aryas09 said:


> Hi anil,
> Cv format in brief http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf
> One major issue in you case might be, as you have shown Sql Server Dba. Have u shown skills in unix platform, as in major financial companies there is a homogeneous environment, with requirement of ORACLE and IBM db2 on unix(AIX or solaris). This dba profile,positon is tied with sys administration. Well this is just my opinion, just from the industry perspective.



Thanks. I will update my resume accoriding.


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

*EOI Aust Immigration*

hi,
With great difficulty and after 4 attempts of Ielts, got the 7 band in each.
Well, need to file EOI for Australia Immigration, kindly let me know things that need to be taken care of.
I've got approval from ACS for DBA.

Please provide related information or things that are must and any don'ts if any.
Regards,
Sumit Arya
IELTS : 8.5 7.5 7.0 7.0


----------



## shahebali (Dec 21, 2013)

can you please forward me your emailed or mobile number please.

Regards,
Shaheb


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

aryas09 said:


> hi,
> With great difficulty and after 4 attempts of Ielts, got the 7 band in each.
> Well, need to file EOI for Australia Immigration, kindly let me know things that need to be taken care of.
> I've got approval from ACS for DBA.
> ...


Congrats aryas, on your IELTS clearance. I understand how you feel on clearance after so many attempts. I too attempted twice. 

Me too a DBA (DB2 DBA on z/OS)- 262111 !!


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi Shaheb and gk,
Thanks for replying.
My mail id is "[email protected]"
Pls share tips of filing EOI, if anything in particular that should be taken care off.
Regards,
Sumit Arya


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Gk,

Could you please help me with the resume that you had submitted for EOI, I had applied for Victoria sponsorship in october but it got rejected, have a good score overall 8 in ielts and 6 yrs of dba experience ... not sure why it got rejected.

Will be greatful if you can help me. thanks


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

dba_boy said:


> Hi Gk,
> 
> Could you please help me with the resume that you had submitted for EOI, I had applied for Victoria sponsorship in october but it got rejected, have a good score overall 8 in ielts and 6 yrs of dba experience ... not sure why it got rejected.
> 
> Will be greatful if you can help me. thanks


Ping me your email id..


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Ping me your email id..


My mail id is [email protected]


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Ping me your email id..


Thanks Gk, pinged you my id


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone check my CV for EOI application, who has already get through this process.
Also one thing want to know, we have to only select the state from which we want state nomination. Just one click for particular state eg Victoria. 
I just don't want to take chances.
Regards,
Sumit Arya
Mail id : [email protected]


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

aryas09 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone check my CV for EOI application, who has already get through this process.
> Also one thing want to know, we have to only select the state from which we want state nomination. Just one click for particular state eg Victoria.
> I just don't want to take chances.
> ...


Check your gmail..


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi Ratnesh
Where to attach cv. As in EOI there is no option as such. Pls let me know ur email id or contact.
I have to submit EOI.
Thanks in Advance,
Sumit Arya


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

Which is the best state to migrate to Victoria or Southern Australia for a person in the I.T.


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have applied for Vic SS for 262111 (SQL DBA) on Jan 29th and it will be 12 weeks next Wed. I did not file EOI initialy but looking at others getting SS quickly when filed EOI. So I have filed it last week and updated the Vic state that I have filed my EOI and updated them with the ref number. They replied next day that my application is updated with the EOI details. Hope fully they will still consider my initial data and give me result next week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

manu0417 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for Vic SS for 262111 (SQL DBA) on Jan 29th and it will be 12 weeks next Wed. I did not file EOI initialy but looking at others getting SS quickly when filed EOI. So I have filed it last week and updated the Vic state that I have filed my EOI and updated them with the ref number. They replied next day that my application is updated with the EOI details. Hope fully they will still consider my initial data and give me result next week... :fingerscrossed:


It took me three months to get the invite from VIC. Mine is also 262111. I had filed EOI first and then went for SS. Good Luck mate !


----------



## Anil_DBA (Dec 20, 2013)

SA opens up for Database Administrators but don't see to much opening in SA for a DBA.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> It took me three months to get the invite from VIC. Mine is also 262111. I had filed EOI first and then went for SS. Good Luck mate !


Correction - took me 1.5 months.. Details in signature..


----------



## aryas09 (Dec 4, 2013)

hi,
Just one advise needed.
Have u put the covering letter along with cv while applying for victoria state ss.
Regards,
Sumit Arya


----------



## manu0417 (Nov 8, 2013)

aryas09 said:


> hi,
> Just one advise needed.
> Have u put the covering letter along with cv while applying for victoria state ss.
> Regards,
> Sumit Arya


I did not and do not remember any option to upload cover letter.


----------



## dba_boy (Oct 28, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Correction - took me 1.5 months.. Details in signature..


Hi Gk,

Could you please share your CV with me for VIC application, will be applying for the second time and don't want to it to be rejected again .

my mail id is nitin84in at gmail.com. Looking forward to your reply

thanks


----------



## aodba (May 16, 2014)

*info*

HI all ,
Great topic and great advice's ! 
I am starting my process for 262111 Database Administrator with a state nominee, and i would like to clear some doubts! 

1- I pass IELTS(Module: General Training)(got an overall 8)
2- Apply to the ACS
3- Create the EOI

This a the steps i need to prepare myself for ! 
Is this the right order ? 

I have 2 Oracle Cert OCA,OCP, Linux lpi1 and lpi2, HP Vertica Database Advanced and Expert level,MTA 70-432 and MTA-450, ITIL V3, and Myql Admin Certificate - 

Would this certificates count ? in my ACS application.
I have a BD in sports(no experience) and one in IT(6+ of Database/Linux Admin).

My contact is "[email protected]" 

Thx all


----------



## wintest5555 (Jun 25, 2015)

*please help with the format*



manu0417 said:


> I did not and do not remember any option to upload cover letter.



Hi,
I am planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used, will modify accordingly. it would be of immense help.

regards,
newbee


----------



## wintest5555 (Jun 25, 2015)

*please help with the format..*



manu0417 said:


> I did not and do not remember any option to upload cover letter.



Hi,
I am planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used, will modify accordingly. it would be of immense help. my email wintest5555ATgmailDOTcom

regards,
newbee


----------



## wintest5555 (Jun 25, 2015)

*any 1 with format pls*

Hi,
I am planning to apply for sa ss, and looking for format stating 'why I would to immigrate to ss in 300 words' Please send me the copy you guyz have used, will modify accordingly. it would be of immense help. my email wintest5555ATgmailDOTcom

regards,
newbee


----------



## jim_aus (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a DBA with 4 years and 9 months of experience. I got my ACS result today. As per the rule the first 2 years are count as "Met Date" which is also mentioned in the ACS result. My doubt is since Victoria State Sponsorship requirement is IELTS 7 bands each + 3 years experience , do they mean 3 years of experience in total or 3 years after met day (I mean 5 years in total) ???

Your response will be very helpful as I am filling my application all by myself and do not have an agent to guide.

Thanks in advance. 
- Jim


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys, Applied for EOI under VIC nomination. Got my acs positive and pte with above 70 on each category. I have total of 65 points how good are chances to get a SS from VIC? Also what stage are you guys at?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

jim_aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a DBA with 4 years and 9 months of experience. I got my ACS result today. As per the rule the first 2 years are count as "Met Date" which is also mentioned in the ACS result. My doubt is since Victoria State Sponsorship requirement is IELTS 7 bands each + 3 years experience , do they mean 3 years of experience in total or 3 years after met day (I mean 5 years in total) ???
> 
> ...


Jim, Victoria assess their profile on their own so you are eligible to apply. They refer ACS assessment but they will evaluate independently mostly based on the CV you submit during SS. Be sure to apply EOI before SS on VIC site. Also please let me know your points and what stage are u on? I have applied EOI ans SS for dba with 65 points for VIC on 13 Nov.


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

*Job Offer*

Guys I got assessed for code 262111, is it compulsory to have a job offer for Victoria nomination ?
What are the other options ? Please help me 

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> Guys I got assessed for code 262111, is it compulsory to have a job offer for Victoria nomination ?
> What are the other options ? Please help me
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


No its not a compulsion to get a job offer if you have ACS assessment and English exam result with 7 score apply for EOI and wait for an in it from Victoria or SA

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you !


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> Thank you !


Cam you tell me your points break up ?

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

shri078 said:


> No its not a compulsion to get a job offer if you have ACS assessment and English exam result with 7 score apply for EOI and wait for an in it from Victoria or SA
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...



Hi guys sorry, I didn't see the message , just today I got my PTE results.

Can you guys help me with the process for 190 visa category, Victoria ?

My points list

262111 - database administrator
1 Dec 2015 - PTE A - 9.0
ACS 10 points
Points 80 

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> Hi guys sorry, I didn't see the message , just today I got my PTE results.
> 
> Can you guys help me with the process for 190 visa category, Victoria ?
> 
> ...


Are you done with your ACS?


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Are you done with your ACS?


Yes done , 10 points is what I would get according to their evaluation and I think 15 points for Education

I am also planning to add my mom,widowed as dependent with 47A. Any advice is welcome

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> Yes done , 10 points is what I would get according to their evaluation and I think 15 points for Education
> 
> I am also planning to add my mom,widowed as dependent with 47A. Any advice is welcome
> 
> ...


Ok cool. So you need to file EOI and state sponsorship for victoria. During EOI it would ask you to add any dependants with just names and relation. Looks like only criteria to take them with you is that they should be staying with you for last 12 months or so.


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

shri078 happy new year , whats the status of your application ?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> shri078 happy new year , whats the status of your application ?


Happy new year buddy!! Filed Visa today buddy was busy arranging credit card with that stupid limit, would upload documents by this week followed by health check up this saturday. How about you , whats your status dude?


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

Just applied for victoria nomnination 2 days back , waiting for a reply 

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

prasadrad said:


> Just applied for victoria nomnination 2 days back , waiting for a reply
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


All the best!! Hope you get it soon!!

Apply on state website as well.


----------



## prasadrad (Nov 16, 2015)

shri078 said:


> All the best!! Hope you get it soon!!
> 
> Apply on state website as well.


Yes applied in both border , victoria website with reference number, anything else ?


----------



## ladoo_dba (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi DBA's,

Great to see a Expat forum for DBA's. I have 9 years of DBA experience, applied for ACS and they deducted 4 years and and have me 4.9 yrs of experience, I think will get 10 point from it.
Currently going for my PTE exam next week. 
I just have a query, If I get 65 marks in PTE and that will fetch me 10 points and after that I will apply for state nomination for Victoria. Do I need to fill in EOI before applying for SS and how long does they take to process SS and whats the success rate for Vic SS.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ladoo_dba said:


> Hi DBA's,
> 
> Great to see a Expat forum for DBA's. I have 9 years of DBA experience, applied for ACS and they deducted 4 years and and have me 4.9 yrs of experience, I think will get 10 point from it.
> Currently going for my PTE exam next week.
> I just have a query, If I get 65 marks in PTE and that will fetch me 10 points and after that I will apply for state nomination for Victoria. Do I need to fill in EOI before applying for SS and how long does they take to process SS and whats the success rate for Vic SS.


Hello. For 4.9 years am not sure if you get 10 points I believe it would be 5 points and the sequence is EOI followed immediately with state website application. Applicant with 65 and more points have got good chances of getting an invite. I got it in 24 days. What are your key skills? Good luck.


----------



## ladoo_dba (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Shri,

Thanks for reply. yes you are correct, will get 5 points with 4.9 yrs experience.

I remember reading somewhere, when you apply for EOI, your experience poitns are auto updated, means if I submit EOI now, I will have 5 yrs of experience, will I get 10 points in EOI auto update. Could you please clarify.


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

ladoo_dba said:


> Hi Shri,
> 
> Thanks for reply. yes you are correct, will get 5 points with 4.9 yrs experience.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere, when you apply for EOI, your experience poitns are auto updated, means if I submit EOI now, I will have 5 yrs of experience, will I get 10 points in EOI auto update. Could you please clarify.


Yes if you update your last experience as currently working and don't put an end date.


----------



## ladoo_dba (Jan 7, 2016)

Also Sri, your 65 points are with or without state nomination and how many points you got for age.


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

shri078 said:


> Cam you tell me your points break up ?
> 
> 262111 - database administrator
> 6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
> ...




Any update ..


----------



## Champ_1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, it would be a great help, if anyone could clear my doubts.

I am planing to apply for 190 VIC ss and my point breakup is like :

1. I have 3.5 years of experience as an Oracle Apps/Core DBA - No points(As ACS will deduct 2 years)
2. I have done B.tech (Information Technology)- 15 points 
3.I am 26 years old - 30 points
4.My PTE score is 7.0 overall - 10 points

So, in total, I have 55 points and have heard that you get 5 points for ss and minimum requirement to apply for a PR is 60 points.

Can anyone please tell me, if I am eligible to apply for a PR??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Champ_1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, it would be a great help, if anyone could clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


Yes you are eligible to apply but should be lucky to get invite from them with 60 points. Don't loose hope nothing wrong in trying you may have to wait. My advise would be to gain 5 more points in pte and try to have better chances coz rejection might hold you for 6 more months from applying.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Champ_1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, it would be a great help, if anyone could clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


If your occupation is not closely related to your b.tech, ACS will deduct 4 years. As you have 3.5 years total experience, I am not sure if your ACS will be negative.


----------



## Champ_1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi shri,

So ACS result will depend on my experience only or they gona consider my RnR as well. 

As my graduation is closely related to my occupation so is there any possibility that ACS result will be positive for me?


----------



## Champ_1 (Jan 6, 2016)

funnybond4u said:


> If your occupation is not closely related to your b.tech, ACS will deduct 4 years. As you have 3.5 years total experience, I am not sure if your ACS will be negative.


Hi Funnybond4u,

Yes my graduation is in information technology and I had DBMS as my subject which is closely related to my occupation.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, it would be a great help, if anyone could clear my doubts.
I am planing to apply for 190 VIC SS under 262111.

1. Having total 6 yrs of exp as Oracle DBA. Experience break-up: 

A. Worked for 1.5 yrs as DBA after completing graduation (B.E. - CSE).
B. Left job and did PG Diploma in CIS 
C. Again started working as DBA - 4.7 years

Q1: Will ACS consider my A exp (after graduation & before PG Dip.) ?
Q2: Does scan copies (edu & exp) need to get attested by any gazetted officer before uploading at ACS ?

2. One of my previous employer refused to provide exp cert which states the responsibilities. 
I read somewhere, that there is alternate of notary attest (written on stamp paper) by the supervisor you worked under.

Q1: Notary attest is valid? If yes, does anyone have the format? 
Q2: Supervisor also left the previous company, can he still writes for me on notary?

3. One of my previous exp cert states:
Designation - Senior Engineer
Worked as DBA

Q: Will it be OK for ACS assessment? 

4. Stages for applying: 

A. Take English Test
B. Apply for skill assessment ACS
C. File for State Nomination
D. Submit EOI

Q1: Do we need to apply for state nomination first and based on the response submit the EOI ?
Q2: Do we need to submit the visa fees along with EOI ? Or visa fees need to be submitted once EOI is accepted ?

Thanks !!

Regards,


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

Hi Ratnesh/ Vikas & oracle2017,

Kindly send me format of CV too at 
*<SNIP - no personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html 
kaju/moderator>
*
Regards,


----------



## vip_aus (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello Fellow DBA's,

Hope you are doing Good.

Could you please let me know how is the job market for Oracle DBA's in Australia.

Regards,


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Can DBA with VIC Sponsorship live in different state?*

Hi DBA Guys,

Please please please help.....

I have received EOI invitation from VIC state. However I am currently working in NSW and not planning to move to VIC.

In the SUBCLASS 190 visas - The condition states " I need to live and work in VIC for 2 years"

Can I live and work in other state? Will my visas be cancelled or its illegal if VIC state knows I am living and working in NSW and not fulfilled their 2 year obligation.

I know this is a very common question and many DBAs must have faced like me. 

Please do help.


----------



## abcd11223344 (Jul 13, 2015)

vip_aus said:


> Hello Fellow DBA's,
> 
> Hope you are doing Good.
> 
> ...



Its pretty good....Depends upon your knowledge,....expect to find a job in 3-6 months


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi

Does the Vic SS draw also includes database administrator,inm confused with the process


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Fellow DBAs,

How is the opportunity for Primary Sybase/IQ/SQL Server DBA ?

Thanks!


----------



## adityauts (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi All, 

I would like know more information about the Skilled Visa in Category of Database Administrator. 

Background : 
1. I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering in the Year 2007 from Madhya Pradesh and Masters of Engineering Management from University of Technology Sydney(Australia) in the year 2010 July.
2. I started working in India from December 2010 as Oracle Database Administrator and Total years of Experience is 6+ Years in the same Database Administrator field (India)
3. Recently got Married and my wife is also B.E. graduate and has got 8+ Yrs of Experience in Java development and still working in Product based company In India.

Here few questions in which i am seeking help.

1. For ACS i would like to assess for both of us to get the benefit of Partner skills.
Question : Any specific document required for the same apart from Marriage certificate and both has to go individually for ACS ?

2. If my Master education is already from an Australian University so will they deduct my 2 years of Experience
from total which 6+ in India after my Masters education ?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

adityauts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like know more information about the Skilled Visa in Category of Database Administrator.
> 
> ...




Hi,

1. ACS doesn't require relationship evidence. You've to assess separately. Just make sure to choose a code from CSOL for your partner as your job code is in CSOL. 

2. Initial 2 years of experience is deducted to meet the skill level. 


~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

Events timeline:

EOI - 29th October 2016
NSW - 9th Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW - 14th Feb 2017 (Applied for nomination)
NSW - 17th Feb 2017 (Approved)
ITA - 17th Feb 2017
PCC & Medicals - 2nd of March
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

I have 70 points as below

•	Age – 30 
•	Edu – 15
•	Experience – 10
•	IELTS – 10
•	Partner skill - 5 ==== Total – 70 

1.	But, my skill is in CSOL, am I eligible & apply for Skilled Independent visa – 189?
2.	If not eligible, which state is applicable for the sponsorship for 262111 – Database admin?
3. or can i apply for both 189 & 190 ?

Please guide me on this,

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Naresh,

1. No
2. VIC and NSW Stream 2
3. You can apply only for 190 and not 189. 

Go ahead and file an EOI for VIC and wait patiently for the invite. Once you get a pre-invite from the Dept of Jobs, Australia asking you to submit a visa nomination for VIC. Log onto LiveInVictoria website and submit the application for visa nomination.

I hope this helps!

Thanks,
Harsha.


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello Fellow DBA friends,

I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship under subclass 190. I have following points:

ANZSCO – 262111 -- Database Administrator,

Points breakdown : PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 15 | State – 5 (65+5=70)

So my question to this forum is:

What are the chances of getting invite from Victoria with above points?
I am trying to find site where I can get current invite projection. Immigration Tracker/ISCAH does not have anything specific to invite duration based on points an individual has?

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

vdalmia said:


> Hello Fellow DBA friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship under subclass 190. I have following points:
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can try your luck. Myself and some other DBA received nomination refusal mail for same points (65+5).
Chances of nomination approval are high if total experience is more than 10 years.

Regards,


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

sandy08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can try your luck. Myself and some other DBA received nomination refusal mail for same points (65+5).
> Chances of nomination approval are high if total experience is more than 10 years.
> ...


Thanks for the revert Sandy!

Did they give the reason for refusal?
What are your next step after you got refusal? Sorry for asking this but I just want to prepare myself in similar fashion in case I get refusal too.

I am waiting for my ACS. My previous ACS result letter (Dated: 12th of Feb, 2.014) said:

"The following employment after August 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262111 (Database Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code."

Since then, I am with the same company with couple of promotions. I have given ACS an updated statutory declaration from a very senior member in my current company. Hoping for 8+ years of assessment in terms of experience.


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

vdalmia said:


> Thanks for the revert Sandy!
> 
> Did they give the reason for refusal?
> What are your next step after you got refusal? Sorry for asking this but I just want to prepare myself in similar fashion in case I get refusal too.
> ...


They reply with generic mail to all refusals.
Till December 2017, Vic was nominating 262111 DBA. But from Jan 2018 onward we are observing refusal.

I have to wait till next 6 months to re-apply for Vic.
Other than that, NSW is sending pre-invite to PTE 20 points. Will try to improve PTE score.

Regards,


----------



## naveentripurana (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello All,

Can someone please suggest me how about the chances of picking up visa for ICT Code 262111 Database Administrator under 190 subclass? I am a Multi RDBMS DBA with 6+ years of experience.

Also please provide me the details about job opportunities and market for DBA in Australia.

Also how many total points are required for picking up a visa for ICT Code 262111 Database Administrator? I started my ACS assessment and will get the result soon.


Regards,
Naveen


----------



## pleasehelpus (May 5, 2018)

Does US experience increase chances of Invitation faster ? , I have 8+ years experience. Not sure should I apply for system analyst in 189 or as DBA in 190.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

This is Ram. I am an Oracle DBA with 7+ years experience and 80 points total.
I have submitted my EOI for Victoria for 190 subclass visa.

I am looking for information on which other states are open for EOI submissions for 190 subclass.

Also I would like to know the number of opportunities we DBAs have in Australia.

Thanks,
Ram Rachakonda.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vdalmia said:


> Hello Fellow DBA friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship under subclass 190. I have following points:
> 
> ...



Hi Vdalmia,

How long did you come in the process?

Any update on your invitation?

Regards,
Ram.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

sagar_psl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.I am having 4+ years experience in Oracle DBA and planning to submit application under 190( ANZSCO 262111).
> 
> ...


Hi Sagar,

I am planning to move to Australia too. I have gained 80 points including the state sponsership. I have filed the EOI for the state of Victoria.

Please let me know the job availability and the market for Oracle DBA with 7.5 years experience.
I also have exposure on MS SQL server.

I understand that your post was back in 2013, but thought that you could help me.

Regards,
Ram Rachakonda.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

naveentripurana said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone please suggest me how about the chances of picking up visa for ICT Code 262111 Database Administrator under 190 subclass? I am a Multi RDBMS DBA with 6+ years of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Naveen,

I am also a DBA with 7+ years experience. I have received 80 points overall.

Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
PTE - 20
State Sponsership - 5

I have submitted my EOI for 190 subclass.

Did you find any information about the job market in Melbourne for us?

I am trying to find the info and am not finding any sources.

Regards,
Ram Rachakonda.


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

sandy08 said:


> They reply with generic mail to all refusals.
> Till December 2017, Vic was nominating 262111 DBA. But from Jan 2018 onward we are observing refusal.
> 
> I have to wait till next 6 months to re-apply for Vic.
> ...


Hi Sandy,

Hope your 6 months waiting time is over. Have u received invitation from VIC? R u using same EOI? I was also rejected on 24th April 2018 with 65 points. Now my point is 75. Not sure whether I should wait with same EOI (updated with 75 point) or raise a new EOI. Appreciate if you could share your thoughts.

Thank you.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.

Date of Effect is on the 11th of Aug with 75 points W/O SS.

Pre-invite received on 5th Nov.

262111 - Database Administrator.

Will apply for for State Nomination on the 8th of Nov.

Hope others will also receive it soon..

All the best guys..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasbeer1988 (Aug 27, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received a pre-invite for my EOI for VIC.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you just applied for VIC in your EOI or selected 'ANY' I have just applied my EOI and selected ANY. Which option do you think is better?

BR,


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

jasbeer1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you just applied for VIC in your EOI or selected 'ANY' I have just applied my EOI and selected ANY. Which option do you think is better?
> 
> BR,


If you want to eoi specifically for vic only then make another one and select vic.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

jasbeer1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you just applied for VIC in your EOI or selected 'ANY' I have just applied my EOI and selected ANY. Which option do you think is better?
> 
> BR,


I've selected only VIC.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzafar (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Buddy,

Its great to hear from you, need a tiny help, can you please share me your roles and responsibilities of a DBA that you have submitted during assessment.

Thanks.


----------



## muzzafar (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

i'm new to this forum, its great to see people sharing their experiences on one platform.
I am having 5 years of experience as Oracle DBA and planning to submit application under 190 (ANZSCO 262111).
and i'm struck in mentioning my roles and responsibilities as per the PR standard, can anyone please send there resume to my mail muzzafarparvez36gmail.com
Any help is highly appreciated  

Thanks,
Muzzafar.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

muzzafar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Muzzafar,

You can provide your day to day activities ny generalising them.

Monitoring DBs, DR drills, Installations and configurations of Grid, etc..., Performance tuning, reports, proactive checks like capacity planning, backup strategy planning and implementations, updrades, patching, migrations, golden gate, Global Data Service, exadata, Oracle cloud.. etc.....

Along with that, if you are an individual contributor or a team lead or a project lead.
Responsibilities of your role, client management, new projects planning and implementation, proactive review of DBs and managing interactions with App team etc....


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Do basic things yourself. Google with the ANZSCO code for roles and duties. They have a pdf for DBA roles.




muzzafar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i'm new to this forum, its great to see people sharing their experiences on one platform.
> I am having 5 years of experience as Oracle DBA and planning to submit application under 190 (ANZSCO 262111).
> ...


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi manu14143,

Did you get an invite yet?

Thanks,
Harsha.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

harsha.thejas said:


> Hi manu14143,
> 
> Did you get an invite yet?
> 
> ...


Yes Harsha, I did receive it on the 14th of Jan.

Whats your status?


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Preinvite*



manu14143 said:


> Yes Harsha, I did receive it on the 14th of Jan.
> 
> Whats your status?


Hi Manu,
I am replying you from another Thread,

To Lodge a preinvite, do we need the english test result? or Only ACS Assessment Result is fine?

My Scores are below:

Age: 30 Points
Education: 15
Experince: 15
Pte result : 20(Expected)
Vic S/S: 5

is there a good chance?

Thanks


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I am replying you from another Thread,
> 
> ...


For EOI, you need to have maximum points. This is the only place where your points work.

So you will need to take up your PTE or IELTS before submitting your EOI, which could add another 10 or 20 points.

The higher your points, the faster you get ITA for SN.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Shining (Sep 5, 2018)

*Vic Sponsership*



manu14143 said:


> For EOI, you need to have maximum points. This is the only place where your points work.
> 
> So you will need to take up your PTE or IELTS before submitting your EOI, which could add another 10 or 20 points.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Manu.

Sorry i will be getting 25Points for age not 30. so my total score will be 75 if i manage to get 8band in PTE withour ss.

Ok I will wait then for my PTE Result then will go for the EOI.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ryan Shining said:


> Thanks again Manu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.. All the best..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Yes Harsha, I did receive it on the 14th of Jan.
> 
> Whats your status?


Lodged visa on Feb 3, 2019. When did you lodge manu14143?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

harsha.thejas said:


> Lodged visa on Feb 3, 2019. When did you lodge manu14143?


I've lodged on the 13th of Feb..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi '190 visa aspirants for DBA',
I wish you all the best, whatever stage on the process you may be at.

I submitted my EOI recently on 15/04/2019 and chose Victoria for the preferred state. I am at 75 points including 5 from the state.

As I am looking to get an ITA for state nomination, could you please suggest what documentation I need to be ready with, just so I don't miss any when I apply for state nomination.

Also, curious to know if anyone received ITA from Victoria for DBA in recent months?

Thanks.


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

*Timeline*



harsha.thejas said:


> Lodged visa on Feb 3, 2019. When did you lodge manu14143?


Hi Harsha,
I recently(15.04.2019) uploaded an EOI for DBA for Victoria 190 visa @75 points including SS, and am curious to know how quick or slow might things move in the days ahead.

Could you please share your timeline/experience so far?
I am also looking for an extensive list of documents that need to be sent for State nomination application.

Thanks.


----------



## manishkdba (May 29, 2018)

*262111*

Hi ghimirra,

Have you received any invite. Please let guide for timeline.

Thanks


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Australia PR Oracle DBA, Am I eligible?*

Hi All,

I need your inputs/ views on the eligibility of applying sub 190 PR. Kindly review the below details and advise.

I am having 8years experience as an Oracle Apps DBA, which comes under STSOL 262111 Oracle DBA and my qualification is Bachelors CSE (Computer Science). My wife was also working in IT having 2years of experience as a web developer STSOL 261212(Comes under same Occupation list of mine) but her qualification is Bachelors (Mechanical).


My age: 29Years 
Qualification: B. Tech CSE
Experience: 8Years 
PTE Score: 7 Band

My wife: 25Years
Qualification: B. Tech Mechanical
Experience: 2.5Years
PTE Score: 6 Band.

Because of high demand, Invite points have reached over 85 points nowadays and I am not sure if it's true for state sponsorship.

Points gained: Age (30) + PTE (10) + Exp (10/15 ?) + Edu (15) spouse PTE (5) + Spouse Job (If it's under subclass of Primary applicant will I get 10Points ? ).

Need clarification on Experience as some says ACS will reduce 1/2years of experience.

Also, as per below clause to gain 10 extra points.
My partner can pass skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List for my subclass. (or) My partner has a skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable list and has competent English. —As per Nov 2019 regulations.

Do they give additional points for my wife 2years experience in IT being on same sub class for a Mechanical majors? [ACS will reduce 4/6 years, as secondary applicant did they consider it at all?]



Thanks,
Raju


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

ghimirra said:


> Hi Harsha,
> I recently(15.04.2019) uploaded an EOI for DBA for Victoria 190 visa @75 points including SS, and am curious to know how quick or slow might things move in the days ahead.
> 
> Could you please share your timeline/experience so far?
> ...


Hi, I just saw your message today on the site, and I'm sorry for being so late in replying. I'm not sure what is the current scenario for the 75 pointers, and going ahead the situation is very uncertain. I filed an EOI in May 2018, I received pre-invite in Nov 2018, got invited in Jan 2019 and lodged visa in Feb 2019. 

Have you received a pre-invite or an invite yet?


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Database Administrator	262111*

Hi All,

I am applying for 190 PR, I have 80points in my bucket including SS. 
May i know the chance of getting an Invite?

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## SumanthReddy (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I have received Pre-Invitation for 262111 2 days back with 90. State: VIC. I have seen in blogs that VIC rejects most of the cases. In which CV plays important role. Need help on format and any suggestions would be more helpful.


----------



## SumanthReddy (Dec 27, 2018)

Any recent invites ?


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

*invite for nomination VIC*



manishkdba said:


> Hi ghimirra,
> 
> Have you received any invite. Please let guide for timeline.
> 
> Thanks


I received an invitation for nomination application from VIC on 21 Nov, 2019. I am yet to send the application.

I am having a difficulty though. I used to be on 80 points including state points. But now, it is showing 85 points including partner points(unskilled). My partner neither has skill assessment done, neither meets the English language requirement for getting points. I do not know how it got updated to 85 points. Perhaps it happened after 16 Nov changes. My EOI show 85 points, but my documentation will be only for 80 points. I do not know how I should proceed.


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

SumanthReddy said:


> Any recent invites ?


Hi Sumanth,
I got an invite to apply for nomination application on 21 Nov 2019. I havent sent the application yet.

May be we should connect to share information as we proceed?


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

harsha.thejas said:


> Hi, I just saw your message today on the site, and I'm sorry for being so late in replying. I'm not sure what is the current scenario for the 75 pointers, and going ahead the situation is very uncertain. I filed an EOI in May 2018, I received pre-invite in Nov 2018, got invited in Jan 2019 and lodged visa in Feb 2019.
> 
> Have you received a pre-invite or an invite yet?


Thanks for your reply, though delayed.
I got my pre-invited(invitation for nomination application ) on 21 Nov. Yet to apply.


----------



## manishkdba (May 29, 2018)

ghimirra said:


> Hi Sumanth,
> I got an invite to apply for nomination application on 21 Nov 2019. I havent sent the application yet.
> 
> May be we should connect to share information as we proceed?




Hi ghimirra,

How many points you have for which you got pre-invite on 21-Nov-2019.

It will be helpful if you can specify as I have 75+5 points after 16-Nov-2019.

Thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## manishkdba (May 29, 2018)

ghimirra said:


> I received an invitation for nomination application from VIC on 21 Nov, 2019. I am yet to send the application.
> 
> I am having a difficulty though. I used to be on 80 points including state points. But now, it is showing 85 points including partner points(unskilled). My partner neither has skill assessment done, neither meets the English language requirement for getting points. I do not know how it got updated to 85 points. Perhaps it happened after 16 Nov changes. My EOI show 85 points, but my documentation will be only for 80 points. I do not know how I should proceed.




Thanks for your reply. Sorry, I didn't read your reply earlier and posted query again today. 

As you stated no assessment/PTE for your partner, the only possible scenario is gain in experience. It looks like your experience increased from (5 to 8 years) to (above 8 years) which gave extra 5 points after 16-Nov-2019. Please take care else it may trouble you.


Thanks,
Manish


----------



## manishkdba (May 29, 2018)

manishkdba said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry, I didn't read your reply earlier and posted query again today.
> 
> As you stated no assessment/PTE for your partner, the only possible scenario is gain in experience. It looks like your experience increased from (5 to 8 years) to (above 8 years) which gave extra 5 points after 16-Nov-2019. Please take care else it may trouble you.
> 
> ...


Or, if you had already 8 years above then only case is that you have filled PTE for your partner by mistake. This is guess only.
My contact is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

manishkdba said:


> manishkdba said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. Sorry, I didn't read your reply earlier and posted query again today.
> ...


Thanks for your concern. I reached 8+ years milestone in Aug, and got to 80 points including State points.
I m sure that I didn't claim for anything that would get me partner points. It's their system error. I Hv reached out to clarify.


----------



## manishkdba (May 29, 2018)

ghimirra said:


> Thanks for your concern. I reached 8+ years milestone in Aug, and got to 80 points including State points.
> I m sure that I didn't claim for anything that would get me partner points. It's their system error. I Hv reached out to clarify.


I hope get invite soon with 80 points including SS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghimirra said:


> Thanks for your concern. I reached 8+ years milestone in Aug, and got to 80 points including State points.
> I m sure that I didn't claim for anything that would get me partner points. It's their system error. I Hv reached out to clarify.


After the 16 nov Skillselect system update many applicants have got spouse points for competent English even if they were ineligible and did not even apply for it 
In some cases it is showing that spouse is holding uk USA etc passport due to which they are entitled to competent English points
It’s a bug, but it’s your responsibility to ensure that you correct the same
Blaming the system will not help you in case you get invited with the wrong points 
I had started a thread also for the same but unfortunately it went unnoticed 

Cheers


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

NB said:


> After the 16 nov Skillselect system update many applicants have got spouse points for competent English even if they were ineligible and did not even apply for it
> In some cases it is showing that spouse is holding uk USA etc passport due to which they are entitled to competent English points
> It’s a bug, but it’s your responsibility to ensure that you correct the same
> Blaming the system will not help you in case you get invited with the wrong points
> ...


Thank you for the information, NB.


----------

